# [SOLVED] i have a problem with need for speed carbon collector's edition



## mav_king1989 (Jan 5, 2009)

whenever i race the car always turns to the left.but in the menu the controls are fine. i think its a virus or something but im not sure
someone please help me!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: i have a problem with need for speed carbon collector's edition*

Are you using the keyboard or a steering wheel? If a wheel, have you tried recalibrating it?


----------



## mav_king1989 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: i have a problem with need for speed carbon collector's edition*

im using a keyboard


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: i have a problem with need for speed carbon collector's edition*

If you're using the default key layout, try remapping the keys in the game options.


----------



## mav_king1989 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: i have a problem with need for speed carbon collector's edition*

still doesn't work


----------



## mav_king1989 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: i have a problem with need for speed carbon collector's edition*

i got it to work i changed the controls to use my joystick instead of my keayboard and it worked perfectly then i changed it back and it still worked fine
thanks for the help anyway appreciate it


----------

